# Hipp Organic or Cow & Gate Formula?



## booker1981

I ended up bottle feeding my son after about a week as couldnt get to grips with breast feeding and it was totally stressing me out. I used SMA but this is only because the hospital gave my son some in the hospital so i just carried on with it. This time round, im going to try again with breast feeding but am going to have some formula at home ready just incase. Just a personal choice, but i dont want to use SMA again and have decided that i will go for either Hipp Organic or Cow & Gate but just cant decided between the two. Please could you let me know your opionions and experiences? Thank you xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hello

I was only able to breastfeed my son Henry for three weeks after his birth. We fed him Hipp Organic as my husband is very keen on everything being organic for him. However, when Henry was 7 months old, he began getting hungrier more quickly than he should've. It was recommended that we switch to Aptimil which is what hes been on since (hes a year old on Saturday).

We didn't want to change to the 'hungrier baby' Hipp Organic when the first stage wasn't giving him what he needed because we read its very thick and gloopy. Also read a few stories where babies sick it up more often than the first stage milk.

So now, my son is drinking Aptimil (first stage does the job!) and eating Hipp Organic jars - can't rate them highly enough, he loves them. 

I'm pregnant again and we plan on feeding the new baby Hipp Organic until he/she reaches the stage that she needs a more filling milk. That said, he/she might not need a change. Every baby is different.

I definitely recommend Hipp though. Sorry, can't comment on Cow and Gate as I've never used it. Hope I've been of help =)


----------



## miss_danielle

ive used cow&gate with all mine which is good 3 different stages new baby hungier baby and 6+month milk which my boys took to


----------



## flubdub

Hi, I used Cow and Gate with my two, ad never had any problems with it. With my first he was on SMA at first but I had to change it as it made him sick. 
This time round, I am planning on breastfeeding, but if it doesnt work out, I was hoping to use Hipp Organic (purtey for the 'Organic' reason) but our local (small) supermarket doesnt sell it.
Maybe if you post this in the Formula Feeding section, people will have more experiences?


----------



## mummymadness

if ur torn between the 2 i could suggest a real great milk hun cow and gate comfort, Its got the great brand name of cow and gate but is thicker easier to digest and settles lovely, It use to be called Omnio Comfort and the reviews including my own are amazing xxxx


----------



## sophxx

Hippnorganic here lo couldn't stomach cow and gate he was sick all the time with it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hipp organic for me...a personal choice but def not SMA and cow&gate reviews are scary ekkkkkkkkkkk! Oliver was on heinz farleys which was great but sadly no longer on the market :wacko:


----------



## flubdub

MADLYTTC said:


> Hipp organic for me...a personal choice but def not SMA and cow&gate reviews are scary ekkkkkkkkkkk! Oliver was on heinz farleys which was great but sadly no longer on the market :wacko:

Heinz Farleys is called Nuture now, and is sold in Asda/Tesco. Its the exact same milk. There was a big hoohaa about it at the time, as they changed the name and added a few quid onto the price - but the price has come down since then.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...lz=1T4DSGJ_enGB361GB362&q=farleys+milk+nuture


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

flubdub said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hipp organic for me...a personal choice but def not SMA and cow&gate reviews are scary ekkkkkkkkkkk! Oliver was on heinz farleys which was great but sadly no longer on the market :wacko:
> 
> Heinz Farleys is called Nuture now, and is sold in Asda/Tesco. Its the exact same milk. There was a big hoohaa about it at the time, as they changed the name and added a few quid onto the price - but the price has come down since then.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...lz=1T4DSGJ_enGB361GB362&q=farleys+milk+nutureClick to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs:

I had been told this but that nurture was also been pulled so I didnt want to put LO on it to then have to switch iykwim :thumbup:


----------



## flubdub

MADLYTTC said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hipp organic for me...a personal choice but def not SMA and cow&gate reviews are scary ekkkkkkkkkkk! Oliver was on heinz farleys which was great but sadly no longer on the market :wacko:
> 
> Heinz Farleys is called Nuture now, and is sold in Asda/Tesco. Its the exact same milk. There was a big hoohaa about it at the time, as they changed the name and added a few quid onto the price - but the price has come down since then.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...lz=1T4DSGJ_enGB361GB362&q=farleys+milk+nutureClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I had been told this but that nurture was also been pulled so I didnt want to put LO on it to then have to switch iykwim :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh really? Sorry, I didnt know this. Jeez they like to make things hard work dont they?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MADLYTTC said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hipp organic for me...a personal choice but def not SMA and cow&gate reviews are scary ekkkkkkkkkkk! Oliver was on heinz farleys which was great but sadly no longer on the market :wacko:
> 
> Heinz Farleys is called Nuture now, and is sold in Asda/Tesco. Its the exact same milk. There was a big hoohaa about it at the time, as they changed the name and added a few quid onto the price - but the price has come down since then.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...lz=1T4DSGJ_enGB361GB362&q=farleys+milk+nutureClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I had been told this but that nurture was also been pulled so I didnt want to put LO on it to then have to switch iykwim :thumbup:Click to expand...


Just searched tesco and asda websites hon and it doesnt appear to be sold there :shrug: nor at boots :nope: It comes up in a search for online baby food places though :dohh: I dont think its widely popular anymore :wacko:


----------



## flubdub

Ah right. Sorry about that :dohh: I wonder if theyve changed its name again lol


----------

